# Hechtproblem in einem Badesee



## schloegl777 (14. August 2004)

Hallo, an alle Fischer!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Vieleicht kann mir hier jemand einen nützlichen Tipp geben, damit wir in unserem Badesee unser Hechtproblem lösen können.

Kurze Vorgeschichte:
Vor ca 20 Jahren wurden Hechte eingesetzt um die überhand nehmende Population von Weisfischen, Rotaugen usw in den Griff zu bekommen. Jetzt ist das Problem der Hecht. In den letzten 4 Wochen bissen Hechte zwei Badegäste. Ein kleiner Junge wurde dadurch sogar so schwer verletzt, dass er im Krankenhaus genäht werden mußte. 

Nun fischen wir schon seit 4 Wochen mit allen möglichen Mitteln, aber der Erfolg blieb bisher aus. Probiert von Blinkern, Wobblern usw bis Köderfisch quer durch den Gemüsegarten, Schleppen, Grundangeln, sogar ein Netz haben wir durch den See gezogen und mit Strom war auch nichts los. Im See (6-10m tief) ist zudem der Krautwuchs sehr dicht und reicht vom Grund bis ca 1,5 bis 2m unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Das Wasser ist, dadurch dass es ein Moorsee ist, auch noch sehr trüb und hat zur Zeit ca 26°. Während des Tages ist auch reger Badebetrieb. 
Also die großen Hechte im See haben uns bisher nur den "Stinkefinger" gezeigt. Lediglich ein paar unvorsichtige 20-30cm Hechte hingen an den Angeln.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wer kann mir hier mit Angeltipps weiterhelfen oder hat schon mal ähnliches erlebt?! Wir müssen den bissigen Hechten unbedingt das Handwerk legen!!


----------



## Ossipeter (14. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Elektroabfischung hilft!


----------



## Case (14. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Seid doch froh... 
wenn sich das rumspricht seid Ihr vielleicht die Badegäste los.
Also ich wär froh über jeden bissigen Hecht an unserem Badesee.
Da würd ich glatt das Hechtfischen vorläufig aufhören.

Case


----------



## Jirko (14. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

hallo schloegl #h

erst einmal nen herzliches willkommen hier on board. wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns.

holymoly - von hechten, welche badegäste attackieren, habe ich schon lange nix mehr gehört, klingt dramatisch!

wenn ihr alle register schon gezogen habt, versucht den kannibalismus der hechtdamen anzusprechen. hierzu bedarf es vorgestreckter hechte (junghechte), welche ihr mit ner tandemhakenmontage mit brachialst harten ruten auf distanz bringt oder über´n teich in diversen tiefen schleppend anbietet. sind euch die einstände der ladys bekannt, bietet dort die junghechte schwebend über grund an und zupft diese vor ihren einständen in kurzen rucken gen ufer. permanenter wechsel der zu befischenden spots & geduld sollte erfolg bringen - wünsche euch maximale erfolge #h

PS: gibt noch ne möglichkeit: die geballte jerkcrew aus´m anglerboard rückt an #: - dann ist schluß mit lustisch


----------



## Cloud (14. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Häng doch nen Kind annen Haken *Spaß*

Ne porbiers mal mit größeren Köfis (Forelle, Hecht, Hering usw.)


----------



## Adrian* (14. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

dann macht doch einfach mal en großes angelwochenende da kommen bestimmt viele angler....


----------



## acker_666 (14. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

wurden die Leute immer an der gleichen Stelle gebissen ?
 wenn ja ist dort sein Revier und dort würde ich es mal versuchen.
 Ich denke das die Attacken nicht zur Nahrungsbeschaffenheit dienten sondern um Revier Verteidigung .


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Gib mal die genaue Adresse des Gewässers: hier haben viele Angler Interesse, alles auf fette hechte auszuprobieren  nicht nur die "Jerker" werden am start sein wollen...  Auch die Köfiangler wollen ihren Spaß!
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## schloegl777 (14. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> dann macht doch einfach mal en großes angelwochenende da kommen bestimmt viele angler....


Das wurde auch schon versucht, da standen einmal mindestens 50 Ruten um den See, und was war  nichts!!:e


----------



## Joka (14. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Mal eine andere frage....


Wurden die Hechte 100%tig erkannt?

Weil glaube kaum das der wie der weiße Hai sich an der oberfläche an die Badegäste rannwagt 


evtl wars auch ein Killergründling :q


----------



## Cloud (14. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Hab ich nämlich auch schon überlegt, kann genau so gut nen was anderes gewesen sein (Waller etc) ...
Weil nen Hecht stürmt blitzschnell auf seine Beute zu und is auch ruckzuck wieder weg.


----------



## Doom (14. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Wäre ja egal, auch wenns ein Waller wäre hätten sie das gleiche Problem, dass die nämlich auch nicht gefangen werden. Zumindest an die Köfis hätten sie drangehen können!!!


----------



## Cloud (14. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Auf Waller musst du viel länger ansitzen, bis du da mal gut Erfolg hast


----------



## sebastian (14. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

arg ! hab ja noch nie sowas gehört naja die stehen halt im Kraut und beissen nach oben und wenn da so ein Fuß vorbei kommt.

Ich würd ja elektro fischen !


----------



## Pike1982 (14. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Ich würds mal mit richtigen anglern probieren!:q


----------



## Cloud (14. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> arg ! hab ja noch nie sowas gehört !


ist schon des öfteren vorgekommen...Hatte da mal nen Zeitungsartikel von wo nen Hecht nen 11-jährigen Jungen angeknabbert hat.


----------



## sebastian (14. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

naja aber jeder eingriff is ungesund für ein gewässer da jetzt alle hechte rausfischen wäre idiotisch

Eisenstiefel für Kinder, zum schwimmen, ähm tauchen  :q

Man sollte das Kraut bis auf Grund kürzen oder 1-2 m über grund dann wären die probleme weg !


----------



## vk58 (15. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Wenn Ihr den Hecht gefangen habt, dann berichte bitte mal, was für ein "Ungeheuer" das war!


----------



## schloegl777 (15. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*



			
				Joka schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine andere frage....
> 
> 
> Wurden die Hechte 100%tig erkannt?
> ...


Ja, sie wurden eindeutig identifiziert. Ein Gebissvergleich mit einem 60er Hecht und den Wunden der Betroffenen verlief positiv. 
Haben jetzt wieder die ganze letzte Nacht mit Köfis und allem drum und dran probiert einen an den Haken zu kriegen, aber wieder nichts. Einer ist sogar ganz in der Nähe bei unserem Standplatz an der Oberfläche vorbeigeschwommen, ca 70cm lang. 
Der Gemeinde werde ich den Vorschlag mit dem Abmähen mal machen, keine schlechte Idee!
Wenn wir den oder die Hechte gefangen haben, werden ich natürlich von den Erfolgen berichten. :z 

Vielen Dank einstweil, für ein paar gute Tipps

MFG Franz


----------



## uli.str (15. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Benutze mal den Gummifisch von Sosy ( Rotauge )


----------



## Elbe-Fan (15. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Am besten ist die Vermutung mit dem Killergründling.Hab selten so gelacht über einen
Bericht, ist wohl ein Sommerlochfüller...............
Gruß an alle Hecht Experten


----------



## Pitchy (15. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

ist doch ganz einfach, entweder den teich von der feuerwehr leerpumpen lassen ;o oder einfach ein wenig dynamit reinhauen, das haut jeden hecht um und das weissfischproble sowie das zu hohe kraut seit ihr auch los, falls ihr wie o.a. andere es wünschen auch weniger bdegäste wollt, das dynamit zur hauptbadezeit reinschmeissen...
...nur das trübe wasser dürft so eher wohl nicht wegegehen.... *gg*


----------



## Adrian* (16. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

achso klar jetzt werden wir hier schon von den fischen gefressen...hahaha ich kann niemie


----------



## SchwalmAngler (16. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*



			
				schloegl777 schrieb:
			
		

> In den letzten 4 Wochen bissen Hechte zwei Badegäste. Ein kleiner Junge wurde dadurch sogar so schwer verletzt, dass er im Krankenhaus genäht werden mußte.


Nun wisst Ihr welchen Köder ihr benutzen müsst um mal einen Hecht zu fangen.  

Ihr könntet ja ein paar 10m Welse einsetzen, die die 5 Meter Hechte fressen und nebenbei noch den übergrossen Wehrdackelbestand in der Gegend dezimieren. *lööööööööööööööööööööööööl*

#q #q #q 

Angeblich sollen fixe Geschäftemacher ja jetzt den Megawobbler im Kinderdesign erfunden haben und dort am See verkaufen.

:q :q :q


----------



## Adrian* (16. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

oder en paar kampfschwimmer vom Bund oder mim U-Boot....oder köder =   :m mensch


----------



## Bondex (16. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Jetzt wird´s aber affig!!!
Von Hechten die Menschen beißen habe ich bisher nichts gehört. Von Zandern, die ihr Revier agressiv verteidigen allerdings schon.     
Vielleicht ist es nicht die Beste Idee mit einer ganzen Horde Angler anzurücken. Große Hechte sind nicht umsonst so groß geworden, die sind mißtrauisch. Daher könntet Ihr es mal bei Nacht probieren. Die Hechte haben of Tagsüber ihren Unterschlupf und gehen nur 1-2 Stunden auf Raubzug oft in den Abendstunden. Diese Zeit gild es herauzufinden. Sicher ist diese Beißphase erst nach dem Badeandrang zu suchen.
Ich weiß nicht wie groß der Teich ist, vielleicht kann man ihn ja ablassen? Oder Ihr macht´s wie die Indios mit einem Nervengift! Weiß nicht ob´s erlaubt ist oder woher man das bekommt und wie schädlich die Auswirkungen auf das Biotop sind. Sicher wäre das eine der letzten Lösungen kurz vor dem Dynamit!


----------



## Angel-Ralle (16. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Joa mei, immer die ollen Kamellen - Dackel von Wels verschlungen - Kind von Hecht gebissen - Mädchen vom Klapperstorch ins Bein gezwickt- fällt den den lLeut´s nichts besseres mehr ein?

@Pitchy: Man könnt auch die Luftwaffe nehmen und mit Streubomben für Ruhe in dem Teich sorgen - alle Probleme, vom Kraut über Fisch bis Badegästze hätten sich schlagartig gelöst (gröhl, jodeln erg) :m 

Also, weiter fröhlich Ammenmärchen erzählen und die Menschheit für blöd verkaufen
i.d.S. Petri & all times tight lines #h


----------



## pikepirate (16. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Seid doch froh...
> wenn sich das rumspricht seid Ihr vielleicht die Badegäste los.
> Also ich wär froh über jeden bissigen Hecht an unserem Badesee.
> Da würd ich glatt das Hechtfischen vorläufig aufhören.
> ...



Jo, das seh ich genauso. Wir haben auch so einen (Angel)see, der im Sommer zu einem badeteich verkommt, mit z.teil soviel Badegästen, das der See echten Schaden nimmt. 
Wenn man in einem Natursee baden möchte, was ja schön ist, dann muss man sich auch mit der dort lebenden Fauna
arangieren, ansonsten in ein freibad gehen.

Gruss vom Pirat
_______________________________________

Rächer und Beschützer von Amazone01 und allen Badeseehechten


----------



## Lachskiller (16. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Da muß ich Bondex recht geben ,
Von Hechten die Menschen beißen 


Gruß LK


----------



## The_Duke (16. August 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wird´s aber affig!!!
> Von Hechten die Menschen beißen habe ich bisher nichts gehört



Ich habe es schon selbst gesehen...ohne Scheiß! #4 
Es war Juli 1991 und zwar in Frankreich im Altrhein nach der Usine de Kembs (Kraftwerk) und der Rheinschleuse Kembs ein Stückchen die alte Panzerstrasse in Richtung Neuenburg runter.
Nach ca. nem guten Kilometer kommt dort ein blinder Altarm...nicht sehr groß, etwa halbe Sportplatzgröße. Im Hauptstrom vor diesem Altarm ist eine schöne Rausche und echt gut mit Fliege zu befischen...deswegen waren mein Kumpel und ich damals schon früh am Morgen dort. #6 
So gegen 10 Uhr kam eine Familie mit 2 Kindern...ein etwa 2-3 jähriges Mädchen und ein Junge von etwa 9-10 Jahren.
Es war sehr heiß und der Junge planschte mit ner Luftmatraze im Wasser rum.
Stefan und ich saßen auf der anderen Seite vom Altarm und haben den llieben Gott nen guten Mann sein lassen. #u  Der Junge lag bäuchlings auf seiner Luftmatraze und spielte mit seinen Händen oberflächlich im Wasser.
Plötzlich gab es einen Riesenschwall direkt neben dem Jungen, der auch von seiner Luftmatraze fiel und schrie wie am Spieß...aus den Augenwinkeln sah ich noch die gescheckte Flanke eines nicht grade kleinen Hechtes!
Der Vater sprang sofort ins Wasser und holte seinen wild zappelnden Nachwuchs raus. Wir beobachteten die ganze Sache und machten nebenher unsere Spinnruten klar (die sind ja immer dabei )...wir dachten ja, daß der Kleine sich nur erschrocken hatte...bis uns sein Vater nach Verbandszeug fragte (er sprach deutsch, da er in Deutschland arbeitete). Unser Auto samt Verbandskasten stand ja gleich oben an der Böschung und die Familie hatte sich herbringen lassen.
Stefan also hoch ans Auto und ich zu der Familiee rüber, schließlich hatte ich damaals erst meine Ersthelferausbildung wieder aufgefrischt.
Der Junge hatte an seiner rechten Hand deutliche und nicht zu knapp blutende Biss- und Risswunden, denen eindeutig ein Hechtgebisss zugeordnet werden konnte.
Nachdem wir den Kleinen mit nem schicken Verband versorgt hatten, ich ihm ein paar meiner mit Brausepulver gefüllten Bonbons geschenkt hatte, versiegte der Tränensstrom so langsam. Stefan hatte inzwischen den Vater zur Schleuse gefahren, damit er von dort aus die Abholung organisieren konnte...Handys waren damals noch nicht so das Thema 
Mit den besten Wünschen, meinen letzten Brausebonbons  und dem dringenden Rat die Wunden ärztlich versorgen zu lassen verschwanden dann die vier....
Stefan und ich pflügten dann gleich die Pfütze mit unseren Kunstködern durch...leider hatten wir kein Gerät für nen Stellfisch dabei...aber nix ging!
Stefan fing dann drei Tage später (er hatte Urlaub, ich musste schichten  :c ) genau dort in diesem toten Altarm einen Hecht mit 88cm und knappen 9 Pfund (war echt mager das Tier) auf nen lebenden Köderfisch, direkt unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche angeboten. Vermutlich hatte der nen Riesenkohldampf, da der Altarm bei dem Niedrigwasserstand von damals keine Verbindung mehr zum Hauptstrom hatte.
Ich werde Stefan mal fragen ob er noch die Fotos von der Handverletzung des Jungen hat...er hat das damals fotografiert...logischerweise noch nicht digital. Falls ja, versuche ich sie mal einzuscannen.
Für mich sind solche Unfälle absolut glaubhaft...ich habe eher mit Nachrichten wie..."Dackel von Fischmonster gefressen!" meine Glaubensprobleme :q


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (24. November 2004)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Ihr solltet echt mal Taucher anheuern und die Hechte die eingesetzt wurden harpunieren (Weiss nicht ob das erlaubt ist). Aber ich denke mir einfach , dass die Hechte garnicht mal schlecht für euer Gewässer sind denn si verscheuchen die Badegäste und dezimieren den Friedfischbestand. Wenn das mit den Tauchern nicht geht , dann müsst ihr den Teich wohl öder übel irgendwie trocken legen , wenn das geht. Oder veranstaltet doch ein Preisangeln auf Hecht (Eintritt 5€) , dann habt ihr das Problem vielleicht gelöst und noch Kohle daran verdient  . Ich bin mir sicher , dass einige Boardies auch kommen würden um euch zu helfen , ich auch wenn es net zu weit weg ist.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*



			
				schloegl777 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, sie wurden eindeutig identifiziert. Ein Gebissvergleich mit einem 60er Hecht und den Wunden der Betroffenen verlief positiv.
> Haben jetzt wieder die ganze letzte Nacht mit Köfis und allem drum und dran probiert einen an den Haken zu kriegen, aber wieder nichts. Einer ist sogar ganz in der Nähe bei unserem Standplatz an der Oberfläche vorbeigeschwommen, ca 70cm lang.
> Der Gemeinde werde ich den Vorschlag mit dem Abmähen mal machen, keine schlechte Idee!
> Wenn wir den oder die Hechte gefangen haben, werden ich natürlich von den Erfolgen berichten. :z
> ...


 

*WAS *
*ist denn aus der Geschichte geworden...*
*wolltest doch Berichten#6 *

Bin echt gespannt...


Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Mr.Teeq (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Moin,  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
also ich hab mir dieses thema jetzt mal durchgelesen, aber dass ein hecht, auch wenns ein großer jenseits der metermarke war ein badenden menschen angreift,???? das kann ich mir ehrlcih gesagt net vorstellen, weil beim aden verhält man sich ja auch nicht gerade ruhig sodass man die scheuen tiere doch eigentlich vertreiben müsste oder? und ein 11 jähriges kind ist doch auch schon um ein vielfaches größer als ien hecht??!! 
gibt es vieleicht bei fischen auch sowas wie tollwut? oder könnte es vieleicht sein dass die hechte das ganze nahrungsangebot ausgeschöpft haben und aus "hungersnot" auf menschen los gehen? also ich kanns ehrlich gesagt net so richtig glauben!!
gibts bilder vom see oder von der bissstelle des jungen???

(ok, vieleicht wars auch nessie)   |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

mein verschlag : nehmt eine fertiggarage baut sie zur falle um und versenkt das ganze im weiher ! mit nem halben schwein als köder und ner ordentlichen feder als schliess-klappmechanismus müsste das klappen.ev ne wasserdicht verpackte elektronik dran zur erfolgsmeldung und einj altes bergbahntragseil zum heraushohlen und schon wird das ganze professionell.
da braucht ihr euch nur noch gedanken über das abschlagen des hechtes machen was mit einer abrissbirne zu bewerkstelligen sein dürfte ...

petri heil !


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Habe solche Sachen schon öfter gehört jedoch noch NIE LIVE gesehen...
Was ich u.a. 
jedoch gesehen habe vor Jahren ist das ein etwa 80-90 cm Hecht sich an einer Kuh am Maul verbissen hat ...als diese am Trinken war!

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Mr.Teeq (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

gut, des mit der kuh geht ja noch, wenn die nur mit der schnauze und der zunge bissel im wasser geplätschert hat, aber en badendes kind angreifen?? ich weis nich!!!
hast du en bild von der kuh??


----------



## Dom (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Also ich finde das alles ein bischen affig *grins* Einerseits kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass ein Kind auf einer Luiftmatratze angegriffen wird, weil es mit den Haenden im Wasser rumgeplantscht hat. 
Allerdings glaub ich kaum dass Leute angegriffen werden die baden, denn da ist die Masse die sich im Wasser bewegt ist viel groeßer als ne Luftmatratze. Ne Luftmatratze geht wohl fuer nen Fisch als Schwimmende Alge oder so durch und sieht die kleine Hand und denkt sich "hey dat dingens fress ich" Aber nen ganzen Menschen? Da waere er wohl ein bischen uebermuetig. Auserdem sind Hechte, wie oben schon geschrieben ganz schoen Misstrauisch und halten sich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Warscheinlichkiet nicht im Badebereich auf! Hoechstens am Rand vom Badegebiet, denn auch kleine Weissfische werden durch den Badebetrieb aufgescheucht und hauen ab! Diese lauern sie dann am Rand auf! Aber weiter sollten sie sich eigenlich nicht raustrauen.
Auserdem wuerde ich gerne mal ein Bild davon sehen, Dann wuerde ich es vlt. sogar glauben. 
Das ist ja fast so wie mit den Drachengeschichten von annodazumal....


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

ej !
super drachen ! ole ole !
ich werde hechtdrachenbekämpfer !!!
:q
brauch ich nur noch ne nichtrostende rüstung ...


----------



## Jschleusi (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

an alle die es nicht glauben: was meint ihr wohl was passieren könnte, wenn ein kleines kind neben/über dem hungrigen 1m+ hecht mit dem fuß/hand an ihm vorbei kommt? 
kopf zur seite, maul auf, zubeißen, schmecken, feststellen das beute zu groß ist und wieder loslassen! ist genauso wie waller und enten.


----------



## Nauke (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Hallo Leute, #h 

liegt es an den langen, langweiligen Winterabenden? |kopfkrat 

In meiner kühnsten Fantasie könnte ich mir noch vorstellen, daß eine Luftmatratze, neben der Kinderhände im Wasser platschen, vom Grund gesehen mit nem großen Wasservogel und seinen Jungen zu verwechseln
wären. Aber dann ist Schluß!!!!

Selbst die Opis, welche uns als Dorfkinder die spannensten Geschichten über
Welse die ausgewachsene Enten schnappten, Aale in Erbsenfelder und Aale welche Arme brechen erzählten, berichteten nichts über Menschen angreifende Hechte. #d  #d  #d 

Was der Eröffner dieses Thraeds bezwecken wollte kann ich nur vermuten, aber ich glaube er hat sein Ziel erreicht.


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

@ nauke : lass ihn doch !
ich finde es amüsant ...


----------



## Case (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Ich hab vor Jahren mal eine Dokumentation über Hechte gesehen, in der wurde ein Taucher von einem Hecht angegriffen. Allerdings nicht gebissen. Das wurde ungefähr so erklärt: Der Hecht hat in unseren Gewässern keine natürlichen Feinde und somit vor nichts Angst was im Wasser schwimmt. Der Fisch verteidigt sein Revier gegen alles was da eindringt. In dem Film war klar zu sehen wie der Hecht versuchte den Taucher zu vertreiben indem er schnell auch ihn zuschwamm und dann abdrehte. Vor noch mehr Jahren ( ca. 30 ) war in der Fisch und Fang mal ein Bericht über einen Badesee der gesperrt wurde weil mehrere Leute von einem Hecht gebissen wurden. Ich selbst habe schon gesehen wie ein Hecht einen Haubentaucher angriff, obwohl der als Beute viel zu groß war. Solche Attaken haben also nichts mit Fressen zu tun sondern sind einfach Revierverteidigungen. Dass da ein Hecht auch mal zubeißt halte ich durchaus für möglich.

Case


----------



## Counter-Striker (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Würde zu gern mal Bildmaterial davon sehn. Aber solange davon nichts zu sehn ist muss man es wohl glauben oder nicht glauben. Ich finde das es schon möglich ist. Ich habe auch schonmal gesehn wie ein Hecht eine Plastiktüte geschnappt hat die auf der Wasseroberfläche getrieben ist. Also manchmal sind wohl die Hechte etwas verwirrt und schnappen einfach zu.


----------



## Skipper47 (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Vor Jahren hatten wir das mal am Edersee bei Waldeck. Da wurde am Strandbad ein Mann gebissen. Fotos waren in der Zeitung, es sah nicht gut aus. Der Hecht wurde nach dem Zahnstand auf über 20 Pfd. geschätzt.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab vor Jahren mal eine Dokumentation über Hechte gesehen, in der wurde ein Taucher von einem Hecht angegriffen. Allerdings nicht gebissen. Das wurde ungefähr so erklärt: Der Hecht hat in unseren Gewässern keine natürlichen Feinde und somit vor nichts Angst was im Wasser schwimmt. Der Fisch verteidigt sein Revier gegen alles was da eindringt. In dem Film war klar zu sehen wie der Hecht versuchte den Taucher zu vertreiben indem er schnell auch ihn zuschwamm und dann abdrehte. Vor noch mehr Jahren ( ca. 30 ) war in der Fisch und Fang mal ein Bericht über einen Badesee der gesperrt wurde weil mehrere Leute von einem Hecht gebissen wurden. Ich selbst habe schon gesehen wie ein Hecht einen Haubentaucher angriff, obwohl der als Beute viel zu groß war. Solche Attaken haben also nichts mit Fressen zu tun sondern sind einfach Revierverteidigungen. Dass da ein Hecht auch mal zubeißt halte ich durchaus für möglich.
> 
> Case


 
ich denke nicht das dieses Thema an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist...
Case an der Sache mit dem Revier Verteidigen ist was dran!

Freunde aus Slovenien haben mir da auch schon ganz andere Geschichten erzählt ...

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was ich u.a.
> jedoch gesehen habe vor Jahren ist das ein etwa 80-90 cm Hecht sich an einer Kuh am Maul verbissen hat ...


 
Der Hecht wollte doch bestimmt nur etwas knutschen :l

Interessant wäre nur, was da rausgekommen wäre, wenn sich mehr entwickelt hätte :k

Eine KuHecht ?#c

Es gibt ja schon Seeelefanten, Walrösser

wieso nicht mal eine KuHecht :m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Der Bauer sagte mir zu jener Zeit das dies öfter vorkommt am Weiher...

Heute denke ich das es sich um den Schnappreflex gehandelt hat bei den Hechten die im seichten Wasser standen nach dem Laichgeschäft !!!

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Holger (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Wenn beispielweise ein Mann eine silberne Uhr o.ä. um den Arm hat, reflektiert diese möglicherweise im Wasser. Also prescht der hecht vor, um das vermeintliche Opfer zu schnappen. Das is doch gar nicht so abwegig...Ansonsten fiele mir auch kein Grund ein, warum Hechte Badegäste beißen. Aber nun gut, ich komme aus Ostfriesland und kenne keine österreichischen Hechte... :q


----------



## anglerbraut (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Hallo,

also ich finde es nicht gerade lustig über dieses Thema Witze zu reissen.

Wurde selber schon von zwei kleinen Zandern beim zurücksetzen geschnappt und ich sag euch, das entzündet sich ganz schön, will sagen, 10 Tage nachher verdammte ich die Burschen immer noch.
|gr: 
Diese Bißwunden bei den Leuten glaube ich sofort. Haben in der Nähe hier selber so ein ähnliches Gewässer, bloß etwas größer. Dort wurde vor zwei Jahren auch ein kleiner Junge gebissen in die Hand. Eindeutig ein Hecht, denn ichhabe auch schon Welsbisse gesehen, von Tieren, die beim landen nicht ganz ausgedrillt waren, und die sehen komplett anders aus.

Und 2004 wurde noch ein Postbote in die Hand (er trug einen Ehering) am Steg gebissen, Zeugen ungefähr 20 Stück. Wir durften ihn im Biergarten nämlich verarzten...
 
Außerdem würde ich jedem "Ungläubigen" und überhaupt jedem Angler mal empfehlen, einen Tauchgang in seinem Gewässer mitzumachen. Er würde Bauklötze staunen, wirklich sehenswert.
Dort attakierte mal ein 20 cm Hecht meine mind. 60 cm lange, knallgelbe Tauchflosse und ließ sich für fast eine Minute kaum abschütteln. Schade, daß unter Wasser Lachen und Atmen sehr schwierig wird, die Tauchkollegen fandens klasse. So viel zur Angriffsstrategie von Hechten.......Die Löcher der Zähnchen sind heute noch in der Flosse, also kein blankes Geschwätz, solche Geschichten sind wirklich Tatsache!!


----------



## Timmy (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Gelbe Flosse auf Hecht -sollte ich mal probieren.
Nur das Auswerfen stell´ich mir etwas schwierig vor.


----------



## Holger (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Gelbe Flosse auf Hecht -sollte ich mal probieren.
> Nur das Auswerfen stell´ich mir etwas schwierig vor.



Sprech den Händler deines Vertrauens doch mal auf "Gummilatschen" an, der sacht dann, sowat jibbet...   |supergri


----------



## Timmy (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*



			
				Holger schrieb:
			
		

> Sprech den Händler deines Vertrauens doch mal auf "Gummilatschen" an, der sacht dann, sowat jibbet...  |supergri


 
Von 60 cm langen, taucherflossenartigen,knallgelben Gummilatschen hat mein Händler noch nix gehört :q :q :q


----------



## Kurzer (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

:q :q :q Hier kommste echt vor Lachen nicht in den Schlaf:q . Weiter so! Übrigens bin ich der Meinung das bei klarem Wasser das wobblern mit blauen Schnorcheln auch klappen könnte.#6 

Gruß


----------



## pechi24 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Also eines steht fest...

wenn ich beim Baden jemals von einem Fisch attackiert werde, dann ist meine Badehose randvoll. Weil ich mir solche Geschichten überhaupt nicht vorstellen kann, würde ich vor Angst wahrscheinlich einen Herzschlag erleiden.

Was ist denn nun mit Bildern von den Wunden?

Mal ganz nebenbei, seit ich ein paar nette Hechte auf Digicam gebannt habe, geht meine Freundin nur noch dort baden, wo sie den Grund sehen kann. Ihr könnte ich damit Angst machen. :q


----------



## Holger (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Kennt jemand den JackAss-Film? Da packen die sich doch in ihre überdimensionierten Badehosen Futter rein (Planktonähnlich?) und werden von Walhaien „angegriffen“ ?  :v 

Im übrigen hat meine Schwester 2 Kinder, da könnte sie doch eigentlich eins entbehren, damit ich endlich meinen ersten 20-Pfund-Hecht catche! Soll ich lieber ein 5- oder ein 8-jähriges Kind anködern...   |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Kurzer (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

ich glaube ich werde es mal mit dem Hund meines Nachbarn probieren, nen kleiner, giftiger Terrier son Pussilecker von der Gattung Fußhupe. Wenn das klappt hätte ich 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen. Nen 20 pfünder und Ruhe...

Gruß


----------



## Hechthunter21 (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*



			
				anglerbraut schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also ich finde es nicht gerade lustig über dieses Thema Witze zu reissen.
> 
> ...


 

mit einem Hecht ist mir das selber noch nicht geschehen jedoch hat mich ein einzelner Barakuda mal angegriffen bzw. meine Kette beim Tauchen...

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## HD4ever (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Von 60 cm langen, taucherflossenartigen,knallgelben Gummilatschen hat mein Händler noch nix gehört :q :q :q



....... mhm ..... wieviele "Angstdrillinge" bringst du denn an der Flosse an ????
*grübel*  einen - fünf - noch mehr ;+;+;+


----------



## kv2408 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Servus,
 |uhoh: 
kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass ein Hecht das gewesen sein soll! |rolleyes 
Ihr solltet vielleicht einmal Abends auf die Hechte probieren.
Wenn natürlich 50 Ruten am Wasser sind, ist doch klar, dass keiner mehr beißt!

Anglergruß
KV2408
 |supergri


----------



## Timmy (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ....... mhm ..... wieviele "Angstdrillinge" bringst du denn an der Flosse an ????
> *grübel* einen - fünf - noch mehr ;+;+;+


 
dachte eigentlich an eine Überbeissermontage.............:q


----------



## Dog (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Also mit fällt da nur ein:

Es gibt nichts, was es nicht gibt!
Ich bin der Meinung das unsere Welt so bizarr ist und merkwürdig Dinge geschehen läßt, da ist die Frage, ob ein Fisch einen Menschen attackiert, schon beantwortet!

Gruß Dog


----------



## RaEma (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

seit dem ich angle, hab ich auch immer schon Hemmungen ins freiwasser zu schwimmen...
ich kann´s mir aber auch vorstellen!

Falls der Schnapper mal gefangen wird, können wir den ja quer durch Deutschlabd verschicken  :q 
Jeder der Probleme mit einer übermäßigen Schwimmerpopulation hat, kann sich den "kleinen" dann mal für ne´woche mieten um für paar nette Schlagzeilen zu sorgen..
Das ist DIE Marktlücke auf dem Anglermarkt überhaupt  :m 

Gruß,
>>RaEma<<


----------



## Homarus (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

kann aus meiner aktiven zeit als fischwirt sagen das diese geschichten häufiger vorkommen als man denkt. hechtbisse etc. wir haben in der eifel ein gewässer das, 
schalkenmehrer maar, was ähnlich gegliedert ist. vieleicht setzt du dich mal mit dem
ortsansässigen angelverein in verbindung. kannst auch mal lotte fragen,war auch 
berufsfischer. viel glück bei der lösung
Homarus


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*



			
				Homarus schrieb:
			
		

> kann aus meiner aktiven zeit als fischwirt sagen das diese geschichten häufiger vorkommen als man denkt. hechtbisse etc. wir haben in der eifel ein gewässer das,
> schalkenmehrer maar, was ähnlich gegliedert ist. vieleicht setzt du dich mal mit dem
> ortsansässigen angelverein in verbindung. kannst auch mal lotte fragen,war auch
> berufsfischer. viel glück bei der lösung
> Homarus


 

na siehste...ähm 
sehet ihr #6 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Grundangler Mainz (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

ich sag nur scheisse jetzt fressen  schon die fischen den menschen:q ne mal im ernst finde es net zum lachen was dem jungen passiert is aber es kommt eben vor un da kann mann dem tier nix vor werfen weil des nur die natur des fischs is also könnt den ja mal rein stellen wenn der raus is muss ja ein mega fie sein aber nur falls er raus kommt weil je älter je schlauer also viel glück un biss denn#6


----------



## Mr.Teeq (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

würd sagen das ist die natürliche selektion, gibt einfach zu viele menschen in dem see, da sind die hechte in der evolution den nächsten schritt zum menschenfresser gegangen, haben aber den schritt größer zu werden vergessen  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

Das waren bestimmt gar keine Hechte.
Sondern "Schnappi das kleine Krokodil"  |bla: 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*



			
				schloegl777 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, an alle Fischer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
was mich nun doch noch Intressiert ist...gibt es den Verfasser der Seite eigentlich noch...im AB???|kopfkrat 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Anglerbalu (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Hechtproblem in einem Badesee*

ich würde den see mal mit Echoloten abfahrn, dann die stellen beangeln wo was größeres gesichtet wurde....aber das ist schon extrem heftig....


----------

